# Heaters - Eheim jager or Marineland Visi-therm?



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

I use to have the visitherm and it worked well. But this time around since i started my fishtank over since i moved, I've been looking up heaters and the Eheim name is really tempting me. For those with the eheim jagers, how are they? The price for both heaters are 5-6 bucks more or less so i dont mind.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Giving the choice of those 2 (jager all the way) B4 you decide though check out Ken's Fish great prices on heaters especially the Won Bros titanium Pro Heat. These rock. You can change the temp from a control that is not in the tank.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Out of the 2 I would also go with the Jager, since Eheim is a much better known brand in the aquatic industry.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I have had both, and Visi-therm no doubt. I have sence then changed all my heaters to Visi-therms, and I will not buy another heater unless its a Visi-therm. Best heater ever.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Tibs said:


> I have had both, and Visi-therm no doubt. I have sence then changed all my heaters to Visi-therms, and I will not buy another heater unless its a Visi-therm. Best heater ever.


ic, whats your story behind it? I use to have one also, the stealth one. But i also wonder if the eheim is any better.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> I have had both, and Visi-therm no doubt. I have sence then changed all my heaters to Visi-therms, and I will not buy another heater unless its a Visi-therm. Best heater ever.


ic, whats your story behind it? I use to have one also, the stealth one. But i also wonder if the eheim is any better.
[/quote]

Yep, the stealth one. I use them in all my tanks. The eheim is ok, my mom has one, but no heater compares to visi-therms IMO, they blend into a black background great, they keep a rock solid temp, have a nice shatter-proof casing, and they are affordable. I have all of mine horizontal, about and 1" of the substrate, and I never notice them, and I never need to shut them off during a water change.

I too like the titanium ones, but they of course don't blend in as well. They too are a lil spendy, but I totally dig the temperature change outside of the tank.


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

I just bought three jagers for my reef tank and my rhom tank and I really like them. I had a few stealth heaters that got stuck on and I wont be going with any more in the future.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I had both heaters and the jager is the best one by far IMO


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Tibs said:


> I have had both, and Visi-therm no doubt. I have sence then changed all my heaters to Visi-therms, and I will not buy another heater unless its a Visi-therm. Best heater ever.


ic, whats your story behind it? I use to have one also, the stealth one. But i also wonder if the eheim is any better.
[/quote]

Yep, the stealth one. I use them in all my tanks. The eheim is ok, my mom has one, but no heater compares to visi-therms IMO, they blend into a black background great, they keep a rock solid temp, have a nice shatter-proof casing, and they are affordable. I have all of mine horizontal, about and 1" of the substrate, and I never notice them, and I never need to shut them off during a water change.

I too like the titanium ones, but they of course don't blend in as well. They too are a lil spendy, but I totally dig the temperature change outside of the tank.
[/quote]

Would agree I run the stealths aswell blend in very good and the shatter proof casing is nice :nod:


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hmm another visi-therm sounds tempting and its also affordable. Is the eheim jager fully submersible? Oh yea! doesnt the visi-therm heater say the water shouldnt go under the marked line? when u submeresed it fully, any problems or anything?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> Hmm another visi-therm sounds tempting and its also affordable. Is the eheim jager fully submersible? Oh yea! doesnt the visi-therm heater say the water shouldnt go under the marked line? when u submeresed it fully, any problems or anything?


Yes, they are both fully submersible, and I have found they work very well horizontally, about an 1" or so above the substrate, and therefore they do not need to be shut off during a water change, and their heat rises and is dipersed more efficientally.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yea I brought the online copies of the visitherm and the jager to petsmart but they didnt carry the eheim ones so i went ahead and bought the visitherm, but so far my water isnt warm yet, i gotta check whether or not the plug on my wall is working again.


----------

